# Wago 750-881 mit SQL-Datenbank verbinden



## doemy (10 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan dabei, meine Wago 750-881 mit einer SQL-Datenbank zu verbinden.
Für den ersten Versuch habe ich mich an folgendes Video gehalten:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0isTiU06bbA

Soweit hab ich alles fertig, das einige Problem ist jetzt dass ich die Fehlermeldung
*Fehler 3740: (23): Unbekannter Typ 'SHA1Context'* bekomme und deshalb das Projekt nicht übertragen kann.
Habe gerade schon ne ganze Weile auf Google gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, woher das kommt, bzw, wie der Fehler behoben werden kann.
Vielleicht hat von euch jemand ne Idee.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
doemy


----------



## doemy (10 Februar 2013)

Hat sich soeben erledigt, habe vergessen, die zusätzlich benötigte Bibliothek einzubinden. 
Sie heißt *WagoLibSHA1.lib*, falls es nochmals jemandem so geht. :idea:

Gruß
doemy


----------



## MSB (10 Februar 2013)

Dir fehlt eine Datentypdefinition, welche in einem deiner verwendeten Bausteine benötigt wird.
Wahrscheinlich fehlt dir also die hier: http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a3020/a302000d.htm
genannte "WagoLibSHA1".

Edit: ...zu langsam...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## doemy (10 Februar 2013)

Hallo Manuel,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Die Übertragung hat wie gesagt jetzt funktioniert, dafür habe ich jetzt ein anderes Problem:
Wenn ich die Wago mit der Datenbank verbinden will, kommen mehrfach hintereinander folgende Fehlermeldungen in der aufgeführten Reihenfolge:
*Waiting for "OK Packet" from server*
*"Handshake Initialisation Packet" recieved - Generate "Scramble-Key"*
*Connection established - Waiting for "Handshake Initialisation Packet" from server*
*Try to connect to 192.168.178.35*
*Try to connect with 192.168.178.35*
*CONNECTED WITH DATABASE - "WagoDB"*

Nach einigen Durchläufen kommt dann die Meldung *DISCONNECTED*.

Also müsste die Kommunikation zwischen den beiden Geräten (Mein SQL-Server läuft auf einer Synology Diskstation SD212+, IP-Adresse der Station ist die oben aufgeführte 192.168.178.35) funktionieren. Nur scheint die Verbindung immer wieder abzubrechen.

Vielleicht hast du, oder auch gerne jeder andere, ja eine Ahnung woher das kommen könnte oder was ich falsch gemacht habe.

Danke und Gruß
doemy


----------



## bjoern3003 (17 Juni 2014)

Moin,

habe leider das gleiche Problem, wie der Ersteller in seinem letzten Beitrag erläutert hat. Schade, dass keine Antwort mehr existiert. Gibt es hierfür möglicherweise bekannte Probleme?


----------



## rudl (23 Juni 2014)

Es gibt eine Alternative, die tadellos funktioniert. Mit SQL4automation kann man mit WAGO Steuerungen direkt auf SQL Datenbanken zugreifen. Auf Seite Steuerung kann eine fertige Bibliothek eingebunden werden. Doku, Bibliothek und Domeverion kann hier heruntergeladen werden.


----------

